# Help! Betta fish's scales are turning black!



## omipon (Jan 19, 2013)

My betta is red/orange and for the passed few days his scales on his body have been turning black! He lives in a 4 gal tank and i put a bit of API aquarium salt too. i use bottled water for his tank. 

I've done a bit of research and whats coming up is ammonia burns? but he seems very happy,moving around,eating,just getting black spots 

What should i do? how do you treat it?

BTW i'm new to betta fishes so any information would be helpful!









heres a picture! sorry kinda blurry(it looks yellow cuz of the lighting)


----------



## CJR66204 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sometime betta do change colors or darkin up over time, does his fins look ok or normeal to a fish?


----------



## omipon (Jan 19, 2013)

CJR66204 said:


> Sometime betta do change colors or darkin up over time, does his fins look ok or normeal to a fish?


the texture if his fins do seem normal, but im just a bit worried. it started out with one dot now its both sides if his body 
since i bought him a few weeks ago


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

1) Why are you adding aquarium salt? How much do you add? 

2) Why are you using bottled water? And is it Spring water, Distilled water, etc?

3) Please fill out this form: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233 so that we have more info.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks normal to me. I have light/medium colored Bettas who have random dark scales. It's just what happens to some of them. If you're doing regular water changes then you shouldn't have an ammonia problem. You don't need Aq salt unless you are specifically treating for something. Bottled water does not contain all the necessary minerals needed so unless your tap water is extremely horrible I'd use tap water conditioned with a good water conditioner like Prime.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Agree with LittleBlueFishlets.

Also agree it looks normal but more info is needed.


----------

